# Heavy up price?



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would price at $2,000.00


----------



## smartblonde (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd sit at home before I'd do it for 1200


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I would price at $2,000.00


X2...:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Mdelectrician said:


> I'm changing out an 150 amp FPE panel to a 200 amp CH panel. Adding 2 ground rods and running ground to water pipe coming in the house about 20 ft away. Job is pretty cut and dry and don't see any problems. Also it is a underground service so no need for new service drop. What would you guys price something out like this for. I'm thinking $1200.


Be careful that doesn't require $1000 of afci's in your state Md....


~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Exactly x 3


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

do it for your price then evaluate whether was worth your time after completion. I adjust your price accordingly afterwards.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I just did one a couple days ago but overhead service

Charged $2200

2 men......4 hours


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd be at almost 2k for just the panel swap if there was a main disconnect and I didn't need the POCO involved.......closer to 3k for the permit, panel swap, grounding, disconnect and reconnect by the POCO and inspection of the work.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Mdelectrician said:


> I'm changing out an 150 amp FPE panel to a 200 amp CH panel. Adding 2 ground rods and running ground to water pipe coming in the house about 20 ft away. Job is pretty cut and dry and don't see any problems. Also it is a underground service so no need for new service drop. What would you guys price something out like this for. I'm thinking $1200.


I just did one in Montgomery County Maryland
PEPCO never showed the day the meter pull was scheduled
Waited the next day for 5 hours on the inspector

$1,200.00 would have sucked


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just quoted a panel change out for $1200.00. On the job already, 100A, ground is already there, no additional plywood needed, AFCI troubleshooting extra.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

I would do it for $950.00


----------



## smartblonde (Jan 26, 2014)

rewire said:


> I would do it for $950.00


Wow. You are surely going to bankrupt your company


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

smartblonde said:


> Wow. You are surely going to bankrupt your company


If you believed that you should think about changing your name


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> I just quoted a panel change out for $1200.00. On the job already, 100A, ground is already there, no additional plywood needed, AFCI troubleshooting extra.


I would do that job for $1200 if and only if....the place had a main disconnect and I was able to shut it down and not need the poco for any reason. 
We legally can't pull the meter or cut the lines to shut down so I would have to do it live and that just isn't gonna happen.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I would do that job for $1200 if and only if....the place had a main disconnect and I was able to shut it down and not need the poco for any reason.
> We legally can't pull the meter or cut the lines to shut down so I would have to do it live and that just isn't gonna happen.


Utility comes out in the morning, they pull the meter and give us a jumper, they come back in the afternoon and put the meter back in.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

None of our meters have locks so it is not hard to pull the meter disconnect the panel feeds and put the meter in then swap out the panel pull the meter and reconnect the panel feeds .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

smartblonde said:


> Wow. You are surely going to bankrupt your company


Hi McClary.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mdelectrician said:


> I'm changing out an 150 amp FPE panel to a 200 amp CH panel. Adding 2 ground rods and running ground to water pipe coming in the house about 20 ft away. Job is pretty cut and dry and don't see any problems. Also it is a underground service so no need for new service drop. What would you guys price something out like this for. I'm thinking $1200.


If you have not given the price yet, and the job does not need a lot of redistribution of the loads in the panel, go at it for $8.00/amp.


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

Mdelectrician said:


> I'm changing out an 150 amp FPE panel to a 200 amp CH panel. Adding 2 ground rods and running ground to water pipe coming in the house about 20 ft away. Job is pretty cut and dry and don't see any problems. Also it is a underground service so no need for new service drop. What would you guys price something out like this for. I'm thinking $1200.


You mean what would a contractor charge Vs what an unlicensed side worker shouldn't be doing at all?


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mdelectrician said:


> I'm changing out an 150 amp FPE panel to a 200 amp CH panel. Adding 2 ground rods and running ground to water pipe coming in the house about 20 ft away. Job is pretty cut and dry and don't see any problems. Also it is a underground service so no need for new service drop. What would you guys price something out like this for. I'm thinking $1200.


What did your material come too? $500ish?


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

around $400. Had a lot of it around shop so wasn't as expensive as if I went to supply house to get it. Permits costing me $125 + $150 for buddy to pull it for me.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

99cents said:


> Utility comes out in the morning, they pull the meter and give us a jumper, they come back in the afternoon and put the meter back in.


What kind of jumper do they give you? Just curious.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sparky J said:


> What kind of jumper do they give you? Just curious.


It's round with a handle on it. Just plugs in similar to the meter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Mdelectrician said:


> around $400. Had a lot of it around shop so wasn't as expensive as if I went to supply house to get it. Permits costing me $125 + $150 for buddy to pull it for me.


Okay, I'm outta this conversation.

Come back when you're legitimate, dude.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Mdelectrician said:


> around $400. Had a lot of it around shop so wasn't as expensive as if I went to supply house to get it. Permits costing me $125 + $150 for buddy to pull it for me.


Had a lot of it at who's shop?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Mdelectrician said:


> Permits costing me $125 + $150 for buddy to pull it for me.


SMH, IBTL :no:



99cents said:


> Okay, I'm outta this conversation.
> 
> Come back when you're legitimate, dude.


:thumbup:


----------



## Ious (Jan 28, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> If you have not given the price yet, and the job does not need a lot of redistribution of the loads in the panel, go at it for $8.00/amp.


I don't know if there is anything more stupid than an electrician pricing a service per amp.

A typical 100A service costs me less than $300 less than a 200A service. Yet you think I should cut the price in half?


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ious said:


> I don't know if there is anything more stupid than an electrician pricing a service per amp. A typical 100A service costs me less than $300 less than a 200A service. Yet you think I should cut the price in half?


So say I need to change the service mast and wheatherhead to 2 1/2", change meter pan, new ground rods, ground water line, etc. what would you charge then. I would be screwed at $800 for 100a service.


----------



## Ious (Jan 28, 2014)

Staples1 said:


> So say I need to change the service mast and wheatherhead to 2 1/2", change meter pan, new ground rods, ground water line, etc. what would you charge then. I would be screwed at $800 for 100a service.


"_what would you charge then?_"

Whatever it costs to do the work.

I guarantee you that pricing per amp will not help you in any way.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ious said:


> "what would you charge then?" Whatever it costs to do the work. I guarantee you that pricing per amp will not help you in any way.


I was agreeing with you. Pricing per amp is ridiculous.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Mdelectrician said:


> I'm changing out an 150 amp FPE panel to a 200 amp CH panel. Adding 2 ground rods and running ground to water pipe coming in the house about 20 ft away. Job is pretty cut and dry and don't see any problems. Also it is a underground service so no need for new service drop. What would you guys price something out like this for. I'm thinking $1200.


What size is the cable feeding the panel?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Mdelectrician said:


> around $400. Had a lot of it around shop so wasn't as expensive as if I went to supply house to get it. Permits costing me $125 + $150 for buddy to pull it for me.


If you're an electrician why do you need your "buddy" to pull the permit for you? 

Something's not right here....


----------

